# BYU-versus-Virginia



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't been on this site for awhile since I have been extremely busy, but I'm surprised that there hasn't been one peep about this game. I guess BYU fans are still recovering from the loss. I have read many comments from BYU fans on ESPN and facebook that they aren't very happy with their offense. Many have also posted that Bronco, and Robert Anae should be fired. It's only the first game and I'm sure that things will improve because they couldn't get any worse. You can't blame Tayson Hill for throwing 13/40. I would blame the ball for not going where he was thinking he wanted it to go. Also his receivers for having bad hands. Someone forgot to tell BYU that when your ahead then it's better to run down the clock instead of throwing the ball to the other team, but it was raining so Hill couldn't see clearly. Virginia was never affected by the rain.

Even the weather knew the outcome of the game and sent forth lightning to stop the game for two hours, but no one got the message so BYU went onto the field and handed Virginia the game.

I believe that we will see Virginia climb high in the polls because they beat the powerhouse team BYU who was a top ranking team.


BYU fans, all I hear is crickets and I'm just teasing with ya. Hopefully BYU will get things together before they play Texas. If not then more fans will be upset.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good insight. I KNOW that BYU will get better. Things just didn't line up. From the ball being slicker than sin, to the recievers having butter fingers at the worst possible moments, to....everything else. I would say that this was a wake-up call, and they realize a few things they need to do better.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

They suck, let's not complicate things. If they don't get ALOT worked out, their only hope for victory this year will be the ISU game. Utah sucks too but they suck a lot less than BYU. I have hope for USU. I think that they will turn out a good year. Just like their loss to BYU a couple years ago, they lost to a worse team in Utah in my opinion. ------SS


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was working, so I didn't watch the game, but in reading the accounts and stats from yesterday, it sounds like Riley Nelson had another year of eligibility and the cougs are exactly like last year offensively. It also sounds like Anae is being blamed for the loss. That may be fair, but I swear that Mendenhall is the teflon coach. When does *he *ever get held accountable for a mediocre effort and poor preparation against a weak Virginia team?

This years rivalry game might be mediocre vs mediocre. :|


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I think the hurry up offense killed us as much as it did Virginia. It also looked like they were all tired... Anae's killin em in practices. Many factors went into it that they couldn't control (rain, 2 hr break ruining the hurry up, etc.) but what I think needs to be changed is 1) the O line needs to keep the D out a lot better than they did to give Taysom time 2) they need to THROW THE BALL (I know with the rain that was a pain but still). Taysom is supposedly this great passer, but they ran the ball up the gut almost every time.
Against Texas, no mistakes and SCORE.
LET'S GO COUGARS!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

HunterTanner said:


> I think the hurry up offense killed us as much as it did Virginia. It also looked like they were all tired... Anae's killin em in practices. Many factors went into it that they couldn't control (rain, 2 hr break ruining the hurry up, etc.) but what I think needs to be changed is 1) the O line needs to keep the D out a lot better than they did to give Taysom time 2) they need to THROW THE BALL (I know with the rain that was a pain but still). Taysom is supposedly this great passer, but they ran the ball up the gut almost every time.
> Against Texas, no mistakes and SCORE.
> LET'S GO COUGARS!


Whose kid is this?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hurry up is more like hurry up and punt. Ugly Ugly Ugly game. Got to hand it to my Cougars though, in their efforts to lose, they never gave up. They tried and tried and tried, until they finally lost the game. It took them three tries to get there, but their "never quit" attitude finally worked and they pulled defeat from the jaws of victory. 

Excuses abound. But no matter how its sliced, the Cougar offense was pathetic. Anyone missing Max Hall yet? I know I do. 

Anyway, its going to be a very long year. :sad:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

12/39 for 123 yards until the final play of the game (a 52 yard Hail Mary). That should be a quarter's worth for a BYU QB. Cougar football is garbage right now.

No more Rudy Ruettiger mentality. Recruit real talent and play real football. It's time for some fresh blood down in Provo, all the way to the top.

Lighten up on the Honor Code 2x4 shoved up your backside.

Remember these days:

Phone rings.
_"Hey Coach, it's Jim." _
_"Why are you calling me at 3:00 in the morning, Jim?"
"I made a mistake and got a little wild at a party, Coach. I need a ride home."
"All right, son. Let's not do this again..."_

Coach Edwards to his wife...
_"Well, looks like I've got to go fetch Jim to keep him out of trouble again."_

Can you imagine a player calling Bronco like that? Anyone?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

HunterDavid said:


> Whose kid is this?


uhhh,seems to be a resemblence here:O•-:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Zoooobie!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Granted, this ACC team was no all star team, average at best, however statistically in yards, first downs, etc the Y came out on top. There were two major plays that directly gave them two scores, two plays that are easy to correct by blocking on a punt and by not throwing on 3rd and 8 winning with just a few minutes to play. Again, it was not pretty, but just fixing those two things would have resulted in a win. They will improve there. One thing that does not show up as to why Hill was only completing about 33% is that the OL was terrible, that is very concerning. Not to mention that he evaded numerous sacks, they definitely have a real issue there. I think they can get a little better there, but the recruiting looks pretty poor to me.


----------

